# USA basketball team U20



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Mohamed Abukar F 6-9 200 Rancho Bernardo High School / #Florida / Escondido, CA 

Maurice Ager G 6-4 187 Michigan State / Detroit, MI 

De'Angelo Alexander F 6-5 215 Oklahoma / Midwest City, OK 

Brandon Bowman F 6-8 210 Georgetown / Santa Monica, CA 

Daniel Brown G 6-1 175 Illinois / Maywood, IL 

Graham Brown C 6-9 250 Michigan / Mio, MI 

David Burgess F 6-10 255 Woodbridge High School / Irvine, CA 

Paul Davis F 6-11 245 Michigan State / Rochester, MI 

Ryan Hollins C 6-11 215 UCLA / Pasadena, CA 

Daniel Horton G 6-3 197 Michigan / Cedar Hill, TX 

Jonathan Modica F 6-4 198 Arkansas / Smackover, AR 

Kevin Pittsnogle F/C 6-10 225 West Virginia / Martinsburg, WV 

Mitch Platt F/C 6-10 225 Green Valley High School / #Oregon / Henderson, NV 

J.J. Redick G 6-4 200 Duke / Roanoke, VA 

Mustafa Shakur G 6-3 175 Philadelphia Friends Central / #Arizona / Wynnewood, PA

C.J. Watson G 6-2 160 Tennessee / Las Vegas, NV 

Deron Williams G 6-3 205 Illinois 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, nice, but where are:
Raymond Felton
Hassan Adams
Andre Iguodala
Dwight Howard
Josh Smith
Antoine Wright
Charlie Villanueva


Can somebody give me an answer?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Those are the finalists, not the team. You can't have 17 guys on a team. I don't think they made cuts yet.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Yea whatever.. but the players I mentioned aren't even with the last 17 ..
How come ?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

like i said they havent made the final cuts yet.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Ever thought maybe they just didn't want to try out? Not all guys want to spend their whole summer practicing with a national team when they spend the rest of the year playing with their college team.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

i`m going to watch this tournament so can you point out a couple of us players to watch closer ?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> i`m going to watch this tournament so can you point out a couple of us players to watch closer ?


One player you'll have to watch closely is Dee Brown, known as the one man fastbreak because he is just that. He is lightning quick with the ball and can beat anyone down the court. He is also a great defensive player and plays the passing lanes very well. He is vocal on the court and a great team leader. Dee has worked on his shot this summer so expect him to be able to shoot from the outside more effectively.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> i`m going to watch this tournament so can you point out a couple of us players to watch closer ?


Mohamed Abukar. Great outside game. Can stroke the three like a 2 guard. He isn't afraid to go down low also. Nice arsenal of post moves. He can also throw down some nasty dunks.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

DeAngelo Alexander is another player to watch. He is gonna be a really good player.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

y cant lebron b on the team or ebi????


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> y cant lebron b on the team or ebi????


its for amateurs only


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> its for amateurs only


No it's not. The USA is the only country who doesn't have pros on their team.

As for the roster it's extremely disappointing considering the incredible talent elgible. The main reason that most players don't play is summer school. Most college players will take a light course load during the season and pick up the classes they missed during the summer. 

As for a player to watch I'd have to say JJ Reddick. This kid is one of the best pure shooters in the game.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> 
> 
> No it's not. The USA is the only country who doesn't have pros on their team.
> ...


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Still they could've done a better job with selecting players...

I hope they finally have some perimeter defense and some qualified inside players, not just a couple of bangers..

As far as I can see it's an athletic bunch of players, so that helps..


----------



## 888 (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> Mohamed Abukar F 6-9 200 Rancho Bernardo High School / #Florida / Escondido, CA
> 
> Maurice Ager G 6-4 187 Michigan State / Detroit, MI
> ...



how many national teams around the world can this usa olympics team u20 team beat ????? i am sure this team can beat the chinese men's national team and a whole bunch of teams from europe, africa and latin america


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

in the first game they didn`t do well though ! just 1 point win over slovenia .....


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> in the first game they didn`t do well though ! just 1 point win over slovenia .....


This message points out you know absolutely nothing about international basketball


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

It is true that the slovenes have a very good team. I was talking to a slovene girl the other day and she said the media expect their team to reach at least the semis. 

Maybe ira was referring to the fact thet the USA team were 15 down in the beggining of the 2nd q. I dunno. What are the expectations of the Americans from their u-20 team?


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> DeAngelo Alexander is another player to watch. He is gonna be a really good player.


This guy did wonders for his career by taking the tip from the 3rd quarter vs China and dunking it at the wrong end 



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> A huge surprise awaited all those watching the game between China and the U.S., since at the third quarter jump ball, De Angelo got the ball for the Americans and made an impressive dunk, only it was at his team’s basket… The game was recessed for about three minutes, and the FIBA representatives decided that the basket was to be valid in favor of the American team “according to the basketball regulations” as Lubomir Kotleba (FIBA Competitions Director) later explained, who nevertheless added that he does not remember a similar incident in all his career. “It was very strange witnessing something like this” the game commissioner Mr. Suurkask (Esthonia) commented, adding that “I have heard this happening on some very rare cases in overtime, when being tired is the cause for disorientation, but seeing this in the third quarter, well that’s a first…”


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

This is going to haunt him for the rest of his career!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I remember a similar incident when Igor Kudelin, playing then for CSKA Moscow, substituded one of his teammates a few minutes before the end of an easy game. The ball whas out of bounds for CSKA. He got the ball (at the wrong and of the court) and, as he usually does, shot a three-pointer from 7-8 meters. He scored but it was at his own team's basket. When asked later what happened, he said: "What the hell, I was so bored on the bench I was not paying attention on the game. When I got in the game I realized I was unmarked, and so I shot to the nearest basket. No big deal, we were winning by 40"!!!!!!


He was always a nutter...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> It is true that the slovenes have a very good team. I was talking to a slovene girl the other day and she said the media expect their team to reach at least the semis.


She was probably refering to senior team... Becirovic( coach of U19) was very pessimistic about our guards before the chapionship so expectations were quite low... obviously for no reason...


----------

